# Benchcrafted Split Top Roubo Bench Makers Package



## AKWoody

Congrats on finishing your bench. I just finished milling both slabs and cannot wait to keep moving on mine. I have five days of vacation with my wife and daughter out of town, hoping to get it done while they are gone.

Did you run in to any unexpected challenges?


----------



## RandyMorter

Very nice!


----------



## lysdexic

Jason,

I ordered the bench makers package a few months prior to you and finished my bench this fall. I have the old wheels and built my bench step by step through the guild build. My blog has 26 entries documenting the build and just started a blog on the Moxon vise.

I concur with your conclusions about the quality of the hardware. Love it.


----------

